# Rockford Fosgate 2.3 Sound Quality Two Channel Amplifier



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

Old School Rockford Fosgate 2 3 Sound Quality Two 2 Channel Amp Amplifier | eBay


----------

